# VIP922 finally kicked the bucket



## SandyG3

My VIP922 finally died after years of faithful service. I got the 922 the month they came out and it has been very good to me. 

Saturday night while watching free cinemax weekend it just shutoff. It tried to restart but no video output and the fans kicked into high gear. Unplugged it for 20 minutes and this time it actually came on. After bout 10-15 minutes of TV it shutoff again and kicked the fans into high with no video output.

After numerous more reboots ; I finally visited DISH Tech support chat and talked to a lovely person name Rosy B. After a few minutes of troubleshooting; she determined I need a new 922. I should have it in 3-4 days.

Just wanted to thank Dish Network for making a great product (its had its buggy issues along the way; but I really do enjoy my 922 and hope the new one lasts as long as my original).

And yes I do have the home protection on the equipment through dish.

Thanks,

Sandy


----------



## P Smith

It would be joyful to switch it to Hopper...


----------



## MikeL DISH

SandyG3,

We appreciate your feedback and that's great to hear that you're enjoying the 922 receiver! If you have any further questions, please let us know!


----------



## SandyG3

The new VIP922 works great; just wish I had not missed the Cinemax free preview weekend


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network

Please PM your account to me so I can review your options. Please let me know. Thanks.



SandyG3 said:


> The new VIP922 works great; just wish I had not missed the Cinemax free preview weekend


----------



## SandyG3

Info sent. Thank You Ray.


----------



## bill-e

Mine died last month exactly the same way. I too had the warranty and got a replacement...didn't realize there might be "options"


----------



## SandyG3

Well the replacement 922 is now down for the count. 

In the morning for the last week when I turn on the TV; the 922 is stuck at the sling loading screen. (apparently from the nightly restart/update). I have to unplug the power cable and then it will boot after about 30 minutes of trying.

My recordings and DVR are working properly however. In the system info screen the HDD icon F: is now showing a red icon with a cross through it. I"m guessing the HDD is failing. 

I love my 922; but I guess I"ll be calling dish this afternoon again.


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network

Please PM your account number and verify your 4 digit PIN number on your account so I can assist you with a replacement receiver. Please let me know. Thanks.



SandyG3 said:


> Well the replacement 922 is now down for the count.
> 
> In the morning for the last week when I turn on the TV; the 922 is stuck at the sling loading screen. (apparently from the nightly restart/update). I have to unplug the power cable and then it will boot after about 30 minutes of trying.
> 
> My recordings and DVR are working properly however. In the system info screen the HDD icon F: is now showing a red icon with a cross through it. I"m guessing the HDD is failing.
> 
> I love my 922; but I guess I"ll be calling dish this afternoon again.


----------



## P Smith

SandyG3 said:


> Well the replacement 922 is now down for the count.
> 
> In the morning for the last week when I turn on the TV; the 922 is stuck at the sling loading screen. (apparently from the nightly restart/update). I have to unplug the power cable and then it will boot after about 30 minutes of trying.
> 
> My recordings and DVR are working properly however. In the system info screen the HDD icon F: is now showing a red icon with a cross through it. I"m guessing the HDD is failing.
> 
> I love my 922; but I guess I"ll be calling dish this afternoon again.


Under Couters screen you could find some info about the HDD failure, the code.


----------



## SandyG3

Ray; thank you. Information sent. And if its working when I get home I'll post some more information from the counter screen.


----------



## Mojoe376

Glad too here somebody feels satisfied with the performance of the 922. Hope you don't get one of the five I returned for a refurb. Had nothing but locking issues with the model. Would work fine for about two weeks than problems would start. None of my five lasted over two months total. Went back to 722, 722k. Now it's made me jumpy about trying the Hopper.


----------



## AZ.

Mojoe376 said:


> Glad too here somebody feels satisfied with the performance of the 922. Hope you don't get one of the five I returned for a refurb. Had nothing but locking issues with the model. Would work fine for about two weeks than problems would start. None of my five lasted over two months total. Went back to 722, 722k. Now it's made me jumpy about trying the Hopper.


Boy and I thought my run was bad over 2 years!!!

And people on the forums wonder why we wanted a free hopper/sling just from all the BS you have to put up with!


----------



## SandyG3

Looked like the old receiver was showing some smart hdd errors which seemed to go hand in hand with the symptoms I was seeing (locking up; garbled recordings etc.) Replacement receiver came in last night. 

Thank You again for your assistance Ray.


----------



## Rduce

My six week old one has been getting progressively worse over the past couple of weeks and finally went nuts over the weekend so a replacement is on the way. I will no play games with the model, if the next one goes bad as well, I will ship it back and stick to my 211 and save myself $17 a month!


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network

Sandy,

You're welcome! Please let me know if I can assist you further. Thanks.



SandyG3 said:


> Looked like the old receiver was showing some smart hdd errors which seemed to go hand in hand with the symptoms I was seeing (locking up; garbled recordings etc.) Replacement receiver came in last night.
> 
> Thank You again for your assistance Ray.


----------



## Jimhawkins

Please I need help regarding my vip 922
I had it since 12 /2012 
And it happens that when i wake up in the morning to find tv1 light IS on while reciever was on standby mode and actually i check on tv to find that reciever is still shut but the light is on ???
It happend three times so far which makes me feel it takes place when system is updating overnight 
However it happened today again at 10:30 pm when reciever was also in standby mode and i was reading in the living room that the green light of tv1 is on
I turned my tv on to see if it automatically turned but it is still on standby with dish logo and the regular message to push select button to watch tv
A minute or 2 the the green light of tv1 on reciever is gone as if nothing happened 
Any ideas of the cause ??


----------



## P Smith

gremlins


----------



## Rduce

Jimhawkins said:


> Please I need help regarding my vip 922
> I had it since 12 /2012
> And it happens that when i wake up in the morning to find tv1 light IS on while reciever was on standby mode and actually i check on tv to find that reciever is still shut but the light is on ???
> It happend three times so far which makes me feel it takes place when system is updating overnight
> However it happened today again at 10:30 pm when reciever was also in standby mode and i was reading in the living room that the green light of tv1 is on
> I turned my tv on to see if it automatically turned but it is still on standby with dish logo and the regular message to push select button to watch tv
> A minute or 2 the the green light of tv1 on reciever is gone as if nothing happened
> Any ideas of the cause ??


Mine will show the record led on when it is not set to record anything, it will not be recording anything, just the record light is on. Have to reboot it to get it to turn off.


----------



## SandyG3

Finally got around this weekend to setting up the new VIP922. After all the updates the box seems fairly stable and sling is working good. My only complaint is that this box is a bit louder than the other one (not sure if its fan noise or what). Just glad to have a stable box once again.


----------



## HayRaker

Am on my 3rd 922....last one lasted 3 months.....first one a year.....so I guess my replacement will last 1 week. LOL What a deal. Totally disgusted. I paid $200 for the hopper when I signed on with Dish.....tried to upgrade to Hopper and they wanted another $100..........no thanks.


----------



## AZ.

HayRaker said:


> Am on my 3rd 922....last one lasted 3 months.....first one a year.....so I guess my replacement will last 1 week. LOL What a deal. Totally disgusted. I paid $200 for the hopper when I signed on with Dish.....tried to upgrade to Hopper and they wanted another $100..........no thanks.


Yep, your the perfect example and should get the sling/hopper for free upgrade!

These 922 are bad and should be compensated ...IMHO


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network

Please PM me your account number and verify your 4 digit PIN number on your account so I can review the options available to you. Thanks.



HayRaker said:


> Am on my 3rd 922....last one lasted 3 months.....first one a year.....so I guess my replacement will last 1 week. LOL What a deal. Totally disgusted. I paid $200 for the hopper when I signed on with Dish.....tried to upgrade to Hopper and they wanted another $100..........no thanks.


----------



## Lemony Snicket

I have been through 3 or 4 of these VIP 922 DVR's and I am loosing my patience over this. Once again the hard drive has failed and I am going to loose all of my recoded shows. I have been very disappointed with the whole experience. I received this unit months ago and it has skipped recordings since I put it in service. It constantly has to reboot and now it is freezing and rebooting and depowering. What a great experience this has been. Not sure what I am going to do this time.


----------



## P Smith

yeah, you missed opprtunity to save your recordings to EHD, many EHDs ...


----------



## Mike.H_DISHNetwork

I do understand how this can be frustrating and I am happy to help you today. Would you please PM me to discuss this issue further? If so, please provide the phone number on the account to better help you.
Thanks


----------

